# Lily pipe query



## Ady34 (30 Aug 2012)

Hi,
does anyone know of a type or brand with a deeper than normal reach on the outlet lily pipe. Recently purchased an easy aqua lily and it isn't long enough to reach over my 2" tank rim to give deep enough penetration into the water column ie it's not long enough to get under the water surface.
Cheers
Ady


----------



## Antipofish (30 Aug 2012)

You could search on the bay mate. From what I remember most of them had diagrams showing the relevant dimensions.  Good luck, thats very annoying.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

they are all pretty similar from what ive had, i guess you cant fill the tank more...


----------



## Ady34 (30 Aug 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> they are all pretty similar from what ive had, i guess you cant fill the tank more...


Hi, yeah John at APFUK said a similar thing that they're all pretty standard, just thought I'd throw it out there just incase. Can't really fill the tank enough, I'd have to brim it and then I'd be able to see the outer trim through the water.....clearly they are designed for rimless braceless tanks which can be filled more   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> You could search on the bay mate. From what I remember most of them had diagrams showing the relevant dimensions.  Good luck, thats very annoying.


I'll have a look mate just in case

Cheers
Ady


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

diy acrylic mate?  i could make you one if you fancy taking that route and chuck it in with the corals...?


----------



## Ady34 (30 Aug 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> diy acrylic mate?  i could make you one if you fancy taking that route and chuck it in with the corals...?


?
Corals?
Are you mixing me up with someone else although a diy lily sounds interesting!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

lol im having too many conversations at once!! 
send me the dimensions, maybe a sketch and ill knock something up mate.
pm me.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Aug 2012)

Hi,
Just waiting to hear back regards one of the Borneo wild Lily's on APFUK, if it's a no go I'll drop you a pm. Are you a glass blower by trade? How do you make a lily pipe or have you not done one before? I know your a dab hand though I've seen your spray bars... That could be an alternative.
Cheers
Ady


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

no, i run a bar mate   
 i havent tried making lilys yet bud but have some off cuts to try....  does a lily make any difference to a standard outlet...?? maybe a slightly wider dispersion of flow?? i dunno.... to the eye it just looks pretty, i certainly dont believe the hype of a 'vortex'.  If the outlet shape made a difference surely amano wouldnt use standard duct tubing on bigger tanks and would commission a magic fantastic vortex giving one  

either way spraybars rock!!


----------



## Antipofish (30 Aug 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> no, i run a bar mate
> i havent tried making lilys yet bud but have some off cuts to try....  does a lily make any difference to a standard outlet...?? maybe a slightly wider dispersion of flow?? i dunno.... to the eye it just looks pretty, i certainly dont believe the hype of a 'vortex'.  If the outlet shape made a difference surely amano wouldnt use standard duct tubing on bigger tanks and would commission a magic fantastic vortex giving one
> 
> either way spraybars rock!!




Iain, would you believe the "hype" of a vortext if you saw it in person ?  Theres plenty of vids on youtube showing it for real     You can see it dragging a vortext typhoon down into the flow.  This means any surface scum is then distributed into the water column and can be dealt with by the filter   Of course, on my Optiwhite I have the WRONG bloody shape Lily outflow   LOL


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

rubbish! i had lilys and saw the 'vortex' which doesnt drag in even light surface film (it wont even suck in a hikari micro pellet!), look back through lots of the surface scum threads and people are already using lilys and still have scum!  Lift the lily so it splash's about some then you have a chance.
Gunna have to report you to clive, your in need of being pulled from the matrix


----------



## Antipofish (30 Aug 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> rubbish! i had lilys and saw the 'vortex' which doesnt drag in even light surface film (it wont even suck in a hikari micro pellet!), look back through lots of the surface scum threads and people are already using lilys and still have scum!  Lift the lily so it splash's about some then you have a chance.
> Gunna have to report you to clive, your in need of being pulled from the matrix




Seeing is believing and I saw it with my own three eyes... And whats wrong with being in the Matrix  8)   I can dodge bullets, me !!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I can dodge bullets, me !!!



i hope not      :silent:   

sorry    but really im fairly confident that the 'vortex' was a coincidence of design, the only mention of magic vortex's is on cheap chinese versions to sucker people in, no mention on the ADA product, guess they took the blue pill.

Lily Pipe Outflow P-6 17mm
- excellent for plant growth
- minimal interference with the aesthetic of your aquascape
- beautiful hand crafted
- Japanese, easy-clean glass

All glass outflow filter pipe designed for make idealistic water flow for the plant growth. Lily Pipe is produced of fine Japanese, easy-clean glass by hand of expert glass craftsman. Use with canister filter.


----------



## Antipofish (30 Aug 2012)

Then add sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Ady34 (30 Aug 2012)

Guys I only want one to try a different flow pattern this time round. The hard scape doesn't suit a spray bar configuration unless I ran it from the front panel directing flow to the back. Because of this I've decided to go with a single return to try and get a circular flow pattern around the tank. The double jets I had before were not only unsightly but offered opposing flow patterns and we know how much of a no no that is  
So as I'm changing the flow pattern to a single point return I thought I may as well use glassware 8) ....I'll still have the ugly filter inlet through the drilled base though, the convenience of never having to prime the filter due to gravity makes me happy   
Looks like Tankscape have the lily for the job so just a case of waiting to hear from John at apfuk and decide from there!
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Aug 2012)

love a bit of banter! good you found one ady, cant say ive ever notice the drilled inlet once plants are in your tank.  Might be more obvious in a iwagumi i guess.
nice to know your getting there though, look forward to seeing some teasers of the new scape.


----------



## Ady34 (31 Aug 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> look forward to seeing some teasers of the new scape.


Can't upload images at the mo but heres a teaser.....I have a name for it already....."Coastal Erosion"


----------



## Antipofish (31 Aug 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOh does it have a cliff face ?


----------



## Ady34 (31 Aug 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it sings....   christmas time, mistletoe and wine.....


----------



## Antipofish (31 Aug 2012)

Dont tell me you are putting one of those animated Reindeer in the tank... the ones you see surrounded by fake snow in the shopping centres from September onwards ?


----------



## Ady34 (31 Aug 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Dont tell me you are putting one of those animated Reindeer in the tank... the ones you see surrounded by fake snow in the shopping centres from September onwards ?


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Ady34 (31 Aug 2012)

Here's a teaser now I can upload photos via tapatalk.... Cheers Whitey!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Sep 2012)

nice! feel that 1-2-grow may be on the to buy list!


----------



## Antipofish (1 Sep 2012)

That stone is absolutely lovely   But enough with teasing, lets see a FTS  8)


----------



## Ady34 (1 Sep 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> nice! feel that 1-2-grow may be on the to buy list!


Yeah, need to save some pennies....budget blown on rocks!!



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> That stone is absolutely lovely   But enough with teasing, lets see a FTS  8)


Yeah the stone was too good to resist and worked really well for an idea I had. I was originally thinking of a more traditional and 'correct' iwagumi style but have ended up with something a little different which doesn't technically follow the iwagumi stone placement theory. 
I'll save the fts for the journal


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Sep 2012)

can't wait for a larger pic mate!


----------



## Antipofish (1 Sep 2012)

Where's the journal then ? LOL...  come on Mr M, get your skates on, we are all waiting with baited breath.  (Well actually I am waiting with garlic breath as I had home made Moussaka for dinner last night, LOL).


----------



## nry (1 Sep 2012)

I'm darned if I can find them now, but I recently saw (online) inlet and outlet pipework with no loop, you had to run the flexible tubing into the tank a little - these would fit into any type of tank/hood combination.  I'll keep looking


----------



## Ady34 (1 Sep 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> I'm darned if I can find them now, but I recently saw (online) inlet and outlet pipework with no loop, you had to run the flexible tubing into the tank a little - these would fit into any type of tank/hood combination.  I'll keep looking


Hi,
Yeah they had the Borneo wild ones like this on APFUK website but I've decided against this type as I'd have to attach a u bend etc which will detract from the aesthetics, plus they were a little more expensive than what I can afford. If you directly piped to the lily with hose it may kink without a u bend. I've ordered one from Tankscape now which after discussion with Andy there, should have a deep enough reach  



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Where's the journal then ? LOL...  come on Mr M, get your skates on, we are all waiting with baited breath.  (Well actually I am waiting with garlic breath as I had home made Moussaka for dinner last night, LOL).


I'll get one started soon. I hate using my phone to do this sort of thing and I'll have no Internet for about 2 weeks  
Saying that I'll probably end up starting one anyway, if not least to say where I drew inspiration from. I still need to get some smaller pieces of rock for the transitions etc  but being as how your keen to see ill pop a pic up here I'll just have to use tapatalk
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (1 Sep 2012)

Here's a couple of pics of progress, just need some smaller stones to place in the foreground.









Inspired from natural coastal erosion features such as archways and stumps:


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Sep 2012)

really likeing that mate, look forward to the planting.


----------



## Ady34 (1 Sep 2012)

Cheers Ian.
I'll start the journal to document further progress.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Sep 2012)

yeah looks really good ady and something a little different.  Fingers crossed the fish use the arch as a swim through


----------



## darren636 (1 Sep 2012)

perfect! evocative .


----------



## Antipofish (1 Sep 2012)

Is that Dursle Door or something like that  ?  Thats what sprung to mind as soon as I saw your scape before I saw the other pics   VERY striking indeed.


----------



## Ady34 (1 Sep 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Is that Dursle Door or something like that  ?  Thats what sprung to mind as soon as I saw your scape before I saw the other pics   VERY striking indeed.


Yeah the top pic is Durdle door at lulworth Dorset, it's a really striking feature and one i remembered from gcse geography back in the day!    

Cheers Iain and Darren


----------



## nry (5 Sep 2012)

Found them:

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/tool ... sware.html

Scroll down a bit to the Bourneo Wild ones, not cheap, but they may well be suitable.


----------

